# Invasion CPX Tuning Issues, Help?



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

I ran your numbers on OT2 and it is showing those arrows VERY weak. The .300 spine looks much better. 

NC


----------



## ashmass (Nov 24, 2010)

x2 on spine


----------



## draff1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Curious because I went by the victory chart for recommendation. I did download the OT2 software and the spine does seem weak. How could the charts be that wrong?


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Also...get some spray foot powder and VERIFY that you have no fletch contact!
3 guys at the range with brand new bows had contact issues and didn't know it.


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

The charts are almost always saying a weaker spine for the newer speed bows. you definatley need the .300 spine


----------



## Destiny187 (Feb 13, 2011)

More likely you have a tune problem. May be as simple as setting the bow to factory specs, and then yoke tuning to correct your paper shot. See baldyhunters review on this bow. The article will give you great insight on "fine" tuning it to perfection.


----------



## detroyer340 (Jan 28, 2010)

His 350 spined arrows are NOT under spined I don't know why people think with the newer speed bows they have to shoot such a stiff arrow. This bow is super efficient and controls the energy it's stores much better then you may think. I shoot the same bow at 30" 66 pounds with a Easton flatline 340 and get perfect bullet holes. Shoots good groups all the way out to 60 yards. Sounds to me like it just needs some tuning but I Gaurente those 350's will work for his set up.


----------



## OCD (Jan 19, 2008)

More specs on the arrow would help to get spine verified. 
Length, insert weight (stainless steel insert weighs a ton), point weight, fletch etc.

That being said, I have setup quite a few of the OD Binary bows, and with a little yoke tuning, you can make those things tune about anything, if it's even in the ballpark of correct spine.


----------



## OCD (Jan 19, 2008)

I just realized, this thread is over 2 months old!


----------



## PASSTHROUGH (May 21, 2002)

Destiny187 said:


> More likely you have a tune problem. May be as simple as setting the bow to factory specs, and then yoke tuning to correct your paper shot. See baldyhunters review on this bow. The article will give you great insight on "fine" tuning it to perfection.


This is the answer....You need to set timing and sync, then yoke tune and you should have it. By following Baldy's process you should be able to get the bow shooting bullet holes at centershot.....The invasions I have tuned ended up slightly nock higher than 90 degrees, less than 1/8" and rest right in line with the string. Hope this helps.

Glen


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Nock high right would tell me you are over spined, put in a heavier tip to break them down or crank the bow up. That is just what I would try.


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

do some yoke tuning! your arrows are fine............


----------

